# Texas pigs



## Brandon7 (Jun 2, 2006)

Anybody been down to texas to pig hunt from helicopters? Or any other pig hunting experiences you'd like to share? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## cabledad (Dec 8, 2010)

I love to kill pigs there a scourge. I saw my first wild pig in 1980 .On a ranch in Brady,Texas. Since then They have gotten closer to me here in North,Texas,The Turkey hunters on the Hagerman game presurve killed 78 this last season The Government workers killed 139 out of a helicopter in one day. Won't make a dent in the population as they are fast reproducing. The most hogs I have ever killed in one spot was in the hill country in the 1980s I killed 8 or more in the middle if the night in my ranch house lawn.Some ran off squeeling some died right there.It was really hot 90 degrees in the middle if the night and I skinned gutted and cut up the 4 that were not gut shot,Lotsa fun. Good eating.


----------

